# Juicing leafy green vegetables-which juicer is best?



## beeswax (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm in the market for a juicer as I have been blending my vegetables (and some fruit) in a not-so-good blender and am sick of having to manually strain the pulp every time. Not only does it take a lot of time, after all is done I'm left with not so much juice yield.

My budget is between $200 and $400.
I am aware that there are three types: centrifugal juicers with high RPM, Masticating 'single gear' juicers and masticating 'twin gear' juicers. I do want something that is reasonably fast, not too noisy, something that can take large pieces in the chute, something that extracts or yields more precious juice and no pulp, something that will not oxidize too much when made (so I can keep in fridge for up to 24 hours) and something that is well built with a great warranty and service. Also something that is fairly quick and easy to clean.
Not asking for much eh? .

If someone could let me know what their experience is and a quick review I would appreciate it.

Oh and I want to juice mainly leafy greens with the odd piece of fruit here and there.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I would recommend the Champion juicer. about the price you want, pretty powerful and will do whole carrots, among other things. Produces plenty of juice. Quick and easy to clean once you develop a routine. I'm not sure how much individual juicers will make a difference when doing leafy greens. You might be better off with a blender for those, then a strainer if needed. 

The juicer has nothing to do with oxidation. When you make the juice, place plastic wrap directly on the top of the juice to eliminate air contact. Or vacuum seal it. Or a thermos. Eliminating air contact is key however you get the juice and different juices will last different lengths of time but all are best drunk immediately or asap.


----------



## beeswax (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi chefwriter,

Thanks heaps for your suggestion. I will definitely look into Champion as an option.
After reading a few things about different juicers I think I will go for a cold press juicer which runs at a slower rpm (between 75 and 100rpm). I heard that when done in such a way, the juicer does not harm precious enzymes and because there is very minimal frictional heat to none then there is extremely low oxidization happening. Obviously once exposed to air when made it will have to be drunk or put away into airtight glass jars into the fridge, but I'd like to retain most nutrients before I get to that stage. Yes it will be slower than a conventional centrifugal juicers but that doesn't bother me.

So at the moment I have the following brands to look for.


----------



## beeswax (Jun 12, 2010)

Champion
Tribest Greenstar Elite
Omega
Oscar
Healthstart Ceramic Juicer
Norwalk (Not in my price range but still love to see it in action)


----------



## kleverkitchen (Mar 18, 2013)

I've personally owned a Breville Juice Fountain and I've never had a single issue with it. Its 1000 watt,2 speed and goes up to 13,000 RPM. I believe its in your price range and a top quality brand. I hope this helps!


----------



## beeswax (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks KleverKitchen, I will check that one out too.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

We've been using the Breville Juice Fountain for our business for 3 years and it works like a champion! The trick with leafy greens is to use the lower speed and not push it through too hard.

We got the Omega masticating juicer for offering wheatgrass shots, but it's a pain to use and SLOOOOOWWWWW. It also doesn't like having to juice apples, carrots or anything particularly crunchy. The feeder shoot is really narrow, too, necessitating cutting your veggies into little pieces to fit. 

One other thing I like about the Breville is that it does allow a little fiber to pass into the juice. From a nutritional perspective, that bit of added fiber helps your body to effectively process the nutrients in the juices and keep things moving along during cleanses.


----------



## allspice (Apr 1, 2013)

I really like the Omega 8006 masticating juicer. Yes, it is slowish I agree, as someone else mentioned but so many other good points. It runs at 80 rpms, the pulp is dry giving excellent juice yields and there is no foam as there can be with other types of juicers.

The warranty is 15 years. The 8005 is a good machine too and I used this comparison to check the differences between the two machines

http://lovejuicing.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 30, 2012)

I've learned my lesson the hard way with this appliance. In the end; it's all comes down to a Breville. They are amazing. They very easily handle the tough, fiberous greens to like of wheatgrass, kale, spinach, celery, etc. it has never failed me and is a snap to clean up.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

I too recommend the Champion Juicer. I've had mine since 1991. It has gone through several diet t trends with me. Just the other day I used the grain mill attachment for the first time, grinding rye seeds into flour and it performed like... well a champion. I've not been easy on it either. When I was a "fruit-a-tarian" I regularly made ice cream by putting frozen juice through it.

I might add that I think the review that accused it of heating anything to the point of enzyme loss was totally bogus. If friction were a concern, or heat, my ice creams would not have come out frozen, and they did.


----------



## mike91 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd go with the J8006. Like it's said above it's slow. But if you want good warranty, good yield and a solid machine, the J8006 is certainly the way to go.

You can check some other options for leafy greens here: http://www.ujuicer.com/best-juicer-for-leafy-greens/

But I'd stay with the J8006.


----------



## sergg (May 15, 2015)

I'd pick the Omega NC800 (HDR or HDS - doesn't matter, they are identical except for the colour). It's a way more powerful than its predecessors.


----------

